# Präsenz umziehen geht nicht



## hahni (1. Apr. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich eine Präsenz umziehe, ist sie zwar korrekt dem neuen Kunden zugeordnet. Allerdings scheint das den Apache leider nicht zu interessieren! Es erscheint trotz Restart immer noch die Meldung "Geteilte IP-Adresse" von ISPConfig! Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2008)

1) Die Domain verweist (noch) nicht auf die IP-Adresse, die Du für die Webseite in ISPConfig ausgewählt hast.
2) Die apache Konfiguration konnte wegen eines Synmtax Fehlers nicht geschrieben werden: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=68691&postcount=3


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich habe die Domain noch einmal zu einem anderen Kunden verschoben (testweise), aber: dort tauchte sie dann nicht mal mehr in der Liste auf! Also habe ich sie wieder zurück verschoben (wo sie auch hingegehört) und sie stand wieder in der Liste! Merkwürdig, oder?

Auf jeden Fall habe ich den virtuellen Host noch einmal durchgesehen. Es ist die gleiche IP (da es ja ein Kundenumzug auf dem gleichen Server war). Nun jedoch immer noch die gleiche Meldung mit der geteilten IP! Deine Thread-Tipp habe ich verfolgt! Es wird ja gleich danach wieder auf einen anderen Thread verzweigt. Worin aber dort das Problem auch direkt auf meines deutet, hat sich mir nicht erschlossen


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2008)

Also:
In der "Vhosts_ispconfig.conf" steht noch der alte Host! So aber heißt beim neuen Kunden die Domain nicht mehr! Die hat sich geringfügig verändert! In der Datenbank steht es auch korrekt drin, aber in der "Vhosts_ispconfig.conf" steht für eben dieses "web51" noch die alte Domain! Wie kann man hier einen Refresh erzwingen ohne selbst Hand anzulegen?


----------



## hahni (2. Apr. 2008)

Bei mir war eine falsche Direktive in einer Webpräsenz schuld! Als die entfernt war, ging wieder alles wie gewohnt! Also der Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2008)

Deshalb hatte ich Dir den Link zu 2) gepostet, damit kann man diesen Fehler eingrenzen.


----------



## hahni (3. Apr. 2008)

Dann habe ich es auch verstaden, weil ich den Fehler eingrenzen konnte!

Vielen Dank nochmals


----------

